# Warranty. About To Expire What To Check?



## daveo (Mar 23, 2008)

So my warranty is about up. I've a fe small things i think need fixed:

Can anyone recommend things i should check?

Dave


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

Some random thoughts from my camper ownership and reading the forums last couple years. Have not reviewed the 1 year warantee coverage, so these may or may not be covered...

Do the fridge/water heater work properly on Gas as well as electric?
Delamination?
Awning works ok?
Any evidence of leaks? esp roof fixtures, seals around slide?
Brakes working ok?
Tire wear ok? 
AC blows cold, furnace does the opposite?
Taillights, running lights ok?
Plumbing works properly?
Laminated finish on cabinets isn't peeling/bubbling? 
Oven works and stays lit? 
Door hardware working ok, doors not hitting/binding in the frame?
The tank sensors don't work - if they did they must be defective!!!

The pre-delivery inspection list is mentioned often, maybe you could browse that also.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Peeling decal!


----------

